# MAC Craving l/s



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone have this? I've never heard of it before, and it got great reviews on MUA... but there are no pics up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Does anyone happen to have a pic of this on? I would love you forever! Or just some thoughts on it? Thanks!


----------



## syren (Mar 23, 2006)

I used to own it, but gave it to my mom.  I have really dark hair and pale skin, so I like bright colors, but this one was a touch too cool for me - I think it was an amp cream, so the color was super intense and I felt too conspicuous.  I'm pretty subdued with my makeup though, so I may not be the best person to ask.  It was a deep, bright fuschia with almost a violet undertone.  My mom is darker and more olive, so I think it would look fantastic on her.  I've seen your FotDs and you wear intense color well, so you might give it a try.


----------



## libra14 (Mar 23, 2006)

I can't do a pick but i have it. I am Nw20 with light brown hair and hazel eyes. I love this lippie. It is definetly cool-toned. A deep berry/fuschia. You would totally rock this color with your coloring Ash!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do love cool-toned lippies, so I think I'm picking this up for my B2M tomorrow!


----------



## cipelica (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, 2 years after the last review, what do you think about this color?


----------



## abbyquack (Dec 16, 2008)

I have one for sale in my sale thread:
http://specktra.net/f184/great-rare-...e-sale-116701/

It's like a berry color which is not the kind of colors that I wear, and it looks quite different IRL than the MAC website shows it. HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Angel bunny used to have this color on her lips in her avartar...Lets see if we can get her to post it


----------



## AngelBunny (Dec 16, 2008)

Oh ... this is my HG lipstick at the moment!  LURVE IT!  

Per Tish's request ... here is a pic ... I am NC20 by the way and have little to no natural pigment in my lips.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks lovely!!! I know it's your HG...so pretty!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2008)

Just a reminder to keep all sale/swap talk within the Clearance Bin.  Thanks.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 17, 2008)

Love...Love..Love this lippie
I have very pigmented lips. So, I use a concealer to wipe out the color, burgundy l/l w/ craving 
Love this color.

I used this color on 1 of my friends, she always wears myth, underage & fleshpot & she fell in love with this color as well.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 18, 2008)

I love Craving! Its the most gorgeous blue plum ever! 
Romancin from the Holiday pink lip set is just like it!


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 18, 2008)

I adore Craving lipstick.


----------



## supervixen456 (May 16, 2011)

I have gotten this one recently and I'm super in love with it! I'm a NC20 in MAC with super pigmented lips, this looks perfect, it has a plum/berry color! After a few hours it leaves a stain that matches the colour of my lips! I'm actually loving it!


----------

